# "larger" fish for 65g



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone reccomend a "larger" fish that could be suitable for my 65g?
I obviously can't do any Tangs, and it would be nice if it was reef safe...
What I mean by "larger" is something thats going to be bigger than full-grown clownfish.
Also invert safe.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

What type of clownfish? Ocellaris and true Percula clowns vary full size a bit. 

How about one of the larger pygmy angels? Though they _can_ nip at corals the vast majority of people don't experience any problems.

A longnose hawkfish? They will eat small ornamental shrimps though won't bother corals at all.

A nice wrasse?

A small shoal of chromis? Shoals in marine tanks are always impressive.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

The clowns I have are Ocellaris. They are juveniles right now though. We are definitely planning on an Anemone later for the clowns, and a friend of mine is going to give me a frag of pink mushrooms later on. Other than that I don't have any exact corals on the list.

I thought about a Longnose Hawkfish, but Hubby wants to get a couple of large shrimps like a Scarlet Skunk. Would they be ok w/a Hawkfish?

Which type of Wrasse? The only one I recall being reef safe is a 6-Line.

When you say a "shoal"... would that be like a school? I already have 4 damsels but they are completely different and don't school. Will the Chromis school?

Which pygmy angel is larger/largest?

A Purple or reg Firefish is definitely on the list, and possibly a Royal Gramma Basslet.
ETA: forgot to add a Watchman Goby is also on the list.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I wonder how the Lemonpeel Angel would be... I think I like that one alot.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

For the Pygmy's, I say that a Coral Beauty or a Flame Angel would be my personal favorites. You could probably get away with a Cherub Angel, and they are really cool looking. I do not think that the Lemon Peel Angel would be a problem either.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, Hubby is just DYING for a Tang... specifically a Yellow. Maybe a Lemonpeel might make a good substitute???

Any other answers for my previous post??

ETA: I forgot to specify that 3 of the damsels that are in the big tank will be moving back to the 10g. The Domino and the 2 blue's. I think they will just be too agressive to be in the big tank with everything I want to get. (At that time the clowns would move into the large tank)


----------

